# kali stick videos



## Cubs (Jul 19, 2009)

When I was a kid there was a philipino kid that taught me kali sticks.I remembered different steps with 2 sticks. If I remeber correctly there was a 8 step or 10 step its been a long time. Is there a video that you can buy that goes through the steps to learn how to use 2 kali sticks at once.I loved using this steps with him, we used to go at it eith each other and I remember my hands always getting cracked,lol. Can anyone help. Ive been kick boxing and now want to get back into the kali aka escrima sticks.  Thank you and nice to be here


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2009)

There are lots and lots of styles of kali/eskrima/arnis--do you know which style it was? You probably are thinking of a _sinawali_. Search on that term here or at FMATalk.com (a sister site) or at YouTube and you should dig up some videos!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 20, 2009)

Like he said, hit up Youtube and that will give you some videos.
If you want to order some good training dvd's, go to http://www.cromwellmartialarts.com/martial_arts_dvds.html
and scroll to the bottom.  Those are excellent videos done by one of the members here are MartialTalk.

AoG


----------

